# Birmingham Roller pigeon anatomy, does it differ?



## Hamish (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I am new to the forum, I am a Veterinary Science student at the university of Queensland in Australia. 

I have an assignment to do relating to muscular form and function. Now, being a bird lover with a background in Budgies and big parrots, naturally I wanted to do something to do with birds. So, I have chosen to do Birmingham Roller pigeons. 

What I thought I'd do to start my research off is to get straight in touch with the experts! 

I am trying to determine whether or not the form of a birmingham roller pigeon differs form that of a normal pigeon. This form difference could allow it to roll more efficiently.

I am still very much learning the ropes of pigeons but thought you guys would be able to help me out.

Does anyone know the specific order in which the movements of the "roll" take place? Ie. Does the tail move backward first, or the wings flap or the head goes back?

Thanks heaps guys


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a topic in the General Forum already getting responses .. let's just keep that one thread going.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/birmingham-roller-pigeon-form-and-function-29079.html

Thanks!

Terry


----------

